# guess what these are



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

hi everyone, lets see if you can guess what these are and what they are for.
will post a picture of their use later
regards, john


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

To warm a particular part of the male anatomy? LOL


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

ummm golf club covers for a lady goft set???


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

golf!!!!


----------



## KnittingSunshine (May 24, 2011)

baby hand mittins? idk..


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

The one on the left looks like your version of Mary Jane baby booties, and the one on the right looks like a matching baby mitten. Both are beautiful by the way. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Banana holders?


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

They look like lacy booties to me, but never seen a baby with 16 feet!! LOL. Irene


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Guess I came in late--so what are these pretty items?


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

napkin rings?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

puppy dog boots or maybe teat warmers for milk cows?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

You've got me stumped John, but they are beautiful whatever they are.


----------



## sammi_5 (Jun 5, 2011)

I would have to guess they are little hand mittens...newborn size?


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

So its something we need 16 of. Hmmmmm...thinking...


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

baby kangaroos holders? (pouches) I hear you call them'joey's'

Heather


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

silverware holders ?


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Yep baby kangaroos are called joeys, but I don't think that's it. If there are 16 of them maybe they are bootees for 2 big spiders.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

whatever they are they are rather pretty can't what to see the finished article :?:


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

My husband say's they are for a dog team for their paws.

Heather


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

okay on a more serious note handle covers for a bike.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

golf??? :mrgreen:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

baby mitts for octomom.....she'd need 16!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

deemail said:


> baby mitts for octomom.....she'd need 16!


Hey good one.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Are they pot holders for cast iron frying pan handles.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Egg cozys?


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

Is it a mobile phone holder?


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Pop can or beer can holder.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Baby socks for twin octopi?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

How big are these? They're pretty and you're fun
Are they 16 Bud Vase Cozys for a shower or reception?


----------



## Blueeyes1963 (Jan 25, 2011)

frilly baby socks


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

My guess is the same as Katewood, a cover for a budvase.
John, you're keeping us in stitches.


----------



## dfarrell23 (Apr 17, 2011)

holders for a place setting of flatware?


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

John Dornan said:


> hi everyone, lets see if you can guess what these are and what they are for.
> will post a picture of their use later
> regards, john


I would guess that they are golf club protectors for the gals of course.


----------



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

Candle holders for a sweet sixteen?

You are an amazing man in hiding!


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe pot handle covers? They are pretty though!!
carole


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Morning John,
I am thinking that they are silverware holders for a party you are having soon.
Sadly no one has mentioned receiveing an invite to attend...

Can't wait to read the final post with the answer.
Your work is lovely. I'm guessing you may be retired and have extra time to knit these lovelys.
Have a great day,
Linda


----------



## ehanley28 (Mar 2, 2011)

Soap sacks?


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Im not sure, I would have said lacy baby socks, but since we need 16 of them, I have no clue. 
Plz help us out here John, we are all waiting.


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

they are for golf club


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

very nice answer cast iron pan holders.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

When will we be able to see the answer?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Skirts for a doll?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I think Flash Light covers for that Sweet Sixteen Sleep Over all night snip hunting.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, ladies, they are "leg-pullers"! You know..John is pulling our leg! He had a few too many sips of the "good stuff" and made too many of these pretties and when he awoke from a snooze, he said.."what the heck did I do?" John is as whimsical as his creations and doesn't know either..right, John?? You are a "hoot" and we love you! Hildy


----------



## Rusbec1 (May 10, 2011)

16 is too many for golf clubs since you can only have 14 in a bag. I say frilly booties for charity.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Baby bottle warmers? To keep them warm, anyway.


----------



## saima.phillips (May 26, 2011)

either it is for finger or for (ding dong) he he


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

baby booties?


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Candle holders


----------



## cherylpeterson1 (Jan 26, 2011)

16?? Could they be pew decorations for a wedding?
You could insert small vials of water and fresh flowers, add a bow and they would be beautiful!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

I Don't know!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Baby mittens?


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Jynx will guess they're to keep doorknobs warm!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> To warm a particular part of the male anatomy? LOL


LOL, I actually made my husband a willie warmer as a joke, he was silly enough to ask for it!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh John, what ARE you up to?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

are they to cover the handles of bouquets???


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Bar soap covers? Baby bottle sleeves? They're cute, anyway.


----------



## Dorico (Jun 9, 2011)

Can they be chair leg booties?


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Pill bottle covers? Very pretty indeed.


----------



## Grannie Annie (Apr 5, 2011)

SILVERWARE COVER?


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd go along with the bootie and mitten. Whatever they are are, I would love to know how to make this lovely flower "cuff."

Are you going to hold us in suspense? Aw.....come on..........

Virginia


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Come on John tell us what they atr for I am wasting all day waiting to see what they are for. Maybe you don't know what they are for and getting good ideas from us. LOL


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

little socks....or ??? so many good ideas! s oooo what are they?


----------



## cherylpeterson1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm still thinking of wedding stuff--could they be at each place setting at a rehearsal dinner filled with bags of rice or birdseed to throw at the bride & groom???


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Let's see: nose warmers? rice and lavender sachets?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

bichon said:


> Come on John tell us what they atr for I am wasting all day waiting to see what they are for. Maybe you don't know what they are for and getting good ideas from us. LOL


this is my favorite guess up to now...we think john is indeed pulling our collective leg as one of your other followers guessed....altho i'm not sure about that 14 clubs in a golf bag thing....this would be enough for the original 14 and 2 extra putters for when you break the first one in half and toss it it!!!! you haven't let us in on the secret yet, so i'll be back to check on the next round of guesses...


----------



## cherylpeterson1 (Jan 26, 2011)

How about iPod or cell phone holders?? I would want to add a cord to wear it around my neck.


----------



## punkie60 (Mar 11, 2011)

Napkin rings. They match your table cloth.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

whatever they are they are cute!! One looks like a mary jane shoe and the other a baby sack. they sure have lots of guesses. Can't wait to find out what they are.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I know they are something for us to ask questions about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## punkie60 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm going to make another guess. Cozys to put on the bottom of glasses so they don't leave a ring?


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm hoping that they are socks and that you will share the pattern, because what ever it is we all agree...it is beautiful. needing 16 has us stumped


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I don't know what it is, but it sure is different.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Lipstick covers, right?


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

A vase cover?


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

mittons or booties for baby! very sweet


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

I say booties or socks.They sure are pretty.


----------



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

booties?


----------



## AmayzinGrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Are they Golf Club Covers?


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Chair leg scuff preventers do we win anything


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Where did you go John? Trying all the suggestions out to see what best fits. I haven't knitted all day just waiting to see what you are going to use them for. LOL


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Knitting needle holders


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Binky holder,Or beer cover to keep bugs out


John Dornan said:


> hi everyone, lets see if you can guess what these are and what they are for.
> will post a picture of their use later
> regards, john


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beignet said:


> Baby bottle warmers? To keep them warm, anyway.


This was going to be my guess.


----------



## Lindafix (Jan 27, 2011)

They look like pacifier covers to me!


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes binky


Lindafix said:


> They look like pacifier covers to me!


----------



## evergreen (Jun 8, 2011)

You could put a rooting glass in each one for starting new plants.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Where's John? Hello? Hello?


----------



## Blueeyes1963 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not getting anything done at work. Waiting for John's reply has consumed my day! Come on John! I have work to do!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I would say baby mittens.


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

SORRY BUT JOHN IS OVER IN THE CORNER OF THE ROOM TRYING ALL OF OUR SUGGESTIONS, HE WILL BE AWHILE DOING IT. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I would have to guess seems that you need 16 of them, chair socks. They match the table cloth very nicely. They look similar to the chair socks my Nanny made for her chairs.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

come on John we want to know....ha ha


----------



## Trudy Pacos (Feb 22, 2011)

They look like fancy Mary Jane's


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Trudy Pacos said:


> They look like fancy Mary Jane's


What is a Mary Jane, not heard of that in the UK. I hope it's nothing rude!


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

OMG, you ladies are so funny! I'm leaning toward a wedding thing. Had to get on here so I can keep up with the remarks.
Donna


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Purple V,
They are a specific kind of baby shoe/bootie. lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> Purple V,
> They are a specific kind of baby shoe/bootie. lol


Oh thank goodness for that! Sorry I don't speak American. :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok now, I have to go home in about 2 hours. I hope John tells us all by then. I have been watching all day. Good thing my Boss is kind of nice that way...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

dyfnkdeb said:


> Ok now, I have to go home in about 2 hours. I hope John tells us all by then. I have been watching all day. Good thing my Boss is kind of nice that way...


And I have to go to bed in two hours as I have a plasterer starting at 7 am! Hurry up John.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Trudy Pacos said:
> 
> 
> > They look like fancy Mary Jane's
> ...


little dress flat, with one strap over the instep, nowadays in lots of colors but traditionally in black patent leather....in my generation (65 now) you weren't stylin' without your mary janes for church from 1 to 10--12??? my favorite pair was one i knitted from black yarn for my niece...they had bow shaped buttons for the closure...her mom bought her a short christening gown just so they could show....


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

i am guessing something to do with flowers naw how can a flower be made outa these ,,, can't wait to find out
Bam


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> To warm a particular part of the male anatomy? LOL


That's my quess too.


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I googled udder and apparently cows have 16 teats...wonder if they need to be kept warm lol!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

pinktrollope said:


> Well I googled udder and apparently cows have 16 teats...wonder if they need to be kept warm lol!


Now there's one I hadn't thought of, and a great one at that. How many cows in the barn John?


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> To warm a particular part of the male anatomy? LOL


LOL' You too the work right out of my mouth'


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> Clarebear said:
> 
> 
> > To warm a particular part of the male anatomy? LOL
> ...


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Pot holders that slip over the pot handle? or maybe they go on the back of a ladderback chair-you know the part that sticks up above the top slat?


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> Dimples16 said:
> 
> 
> > Clarebear said:
> ...


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

pinktrollope said:


> Well I googled udder and apparently cows have 16 teats...wonder if they need to be kept warm lol!


Hmmmmm.... The only time I've ever seen 16 cow teats at once is when there are 4 cows standing next to each other...


----------



## Donna Lee (Jan 30, 2011)

I am guessing mittens so a newborn will not scratch their faces


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh John, you are a devil!! I do not know what the items are, but sure would like for you to tell how to make the flower that is the 'trim'-----I am guessing they are covers that will cover the stems of bouquets that girls will be carrying in a wedding------?? Right or wrong, please remember to tell how you made the flower trim-------and please post soon what they are--------!! Thanks M ^j^


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

No you are all wrong I think its something he started and forgot what it was half way through. What ever they are I just can't wait for the surprise. How much longer do we have to wait, its hard holding your breath :!: :!: :!: :lol:


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

You mean we're thru 8 pages & we still don't know what they are????? AUGH ! ! ! I hope we learn soon.


----------



## parcevall2 (May 8, 2011)

HI ARE THEY GOING TO BE A BOUQUET OF FLOWERS XX


----------



## LotusCentralia (Jun 9, 2011)

They look like what have been fondly referred to as Wee Wee Teepees; however, they look a little flowery for the wee young men.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> Chair leg scuff preventers do we win anything


Your guess may be the winner!


----------



## LotusCentralia (Jun 9, 2011)

Wee Wee Teepees


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Is there a prize for the rite guess


----------



## ParkAvenue (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't think John knows what they are either. He's just waiting to see how many ideas everyone comes up with. I like the guess of chair leg covers.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

They are to keep your boiled egg warm :idea:


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Pill bottle holder Or Put over test tubes to hold a flower


----------



## evie-y (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, this is hilarious. Can't wait anymore!! What are they?


----------



## Witsend87 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ear warmers maybe?


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

I think they are "figleaves". 

Elle


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cow udder sweaters?


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm at the end of page 9 and still no answer??? Yikes! I think they're chair slides to protect a hardwood floor.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Taking another guess that it might be napkin rings to match the tablecloth. Come on John, enough is enough. Tell us what we want to know. Not fair to keep all of us in suspense.
Dee Dee


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Wine bottle hats??


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Wine bottle hats??


Hey ompuff, that's a really good guess.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

My third guess is that they are booties for 4 dogs.


----------



## parcevall2 (May 8, 2011)

what about booties & mitts for an octopus lol xxxx


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> To warm a particular part of the male anatomy? LOL


My thoughts exactly Clarebear


----------



## fluffysgv (May 26, 2011)

No, the baby kangaroos are called 'joeys' not the pouches, lol


----------



## littlebit (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't wait to find out what these are!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Whatever they are John they are lovely, I love the flower tops. 

My guess is tube socks for bubs.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Whatever they are, John, please post the answer as a new topic tomorrow so we can all find it straightaway !!


----------



## connieh450 (Feb 19, 2011)

Taper candle holders?


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

CHAIR BOOTS


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Could John be trying to break FireballDave's record of 28 pages/Tea Party just on a "What's This" whim ? ? ? ? I can say, John that it best be something REALLY spectacular or we'll hunt you down & hold the next "Knit In" in your front yard ! ! ! My observation/guess is that they're pocket protectors for pens that make it look like a boutonniere instead of a utilitarian plastic pouch.


----------



## Judy Bader (May 17, 2011)

Golf club covers for the wife? Judy Fl.


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd have to say, since there are 16 of them, floor protectors for the legs of chairs. Denise


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

ANSWER IS POSTED--- see the new thread- w pictures


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Will you stitch them together to make a wreath?

SEA


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is a link to where John posted the answer... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-14082-1.html


----------



## jade48 (May 28, 2011)

Covers for the handles on pots & pans so you don't have to use pot holders?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

pinktrollope said:


> Well I googled udder and apparently cows have 16 teats...wonder if they need to be kept warm lol!


take it from a country girl who has counted they only have 4 it would take 4 cows to equal 16 teats


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I know the answer now but I bet little girl's would love to jazz up their bike handle bars with them. Flower power grips.

Also could put eating utensils in them to jazz up the table

SEA


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

So, is it later yet?


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

I think they are baby booties.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

pinktrollope said:


> Well I googled udder and apparently cows have 16 teats...wonder if they need to be kept warm lol!


Yes, if you like warm milk! :lol:


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like baby mittens to me. really cute


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

hummmm personal joy stick starters? ding ding


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Silverware holders for a baby or wedding shower?


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

To me everyone has come up with what I would of said. I am waiting with baited breath for the answer. What are they?


----------



## Ludmilla (May 3, 2011)

Hi John,
I think I recognize some of these from your second Album
on Webshots? 

Milla


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I think they look like frilly leg warmer for a wee one or for the arms. Ruffles would make cute cuffs.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

nose warmers!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

It has all been revealed they are to use on your chair legs


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

(Whack on forehead) I should have guessed that since I crocheted some plain red ones for my kitchen stool only Wednesday night. Guess they have four chairs, huh. (And since when do cows have 16 teats????)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AuntJMae said:


> (Whack on forehead) I should have guessed that since I crocheted some plain red ones for my kitchen stool only Wednesday night. Guess they have four chairs, huh. (And since when do cows have 16 teats????)


I'm not sure when. I have 3 cows 2 have the normal 4 teats and one is an oddball with 5 teats.


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

They really look nice John.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

bhmrutherford said:


> It has all been revealed they are to use on your chair legs


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-14082-1.html
The Answer is posted Here.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

They are bootes for four, four legged females dogs?


----------



## Marie3641 (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't a clue, but you certainly got everyone's attention.... as a rooster would when he crows in front of all his "girls"


----------



## carol0173 (Feb 12, 2011)

baby booties?


----------



## JodyJ (Feb 28, 2011)

How about chair slippers? Put them on the bottom of your chair, stool, table legs to protect the floor . . . .


----------



## Craftylady31 (Mar 15, 2011)

Chair booties?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay. I give up. What are they?


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

I would have said candle holders, but wouldn't they burn?


----------



## alizardtail (Mar 23, 2011)

Pot handle covers???


----------

